# Cooling pad for hot days?



## Thumperina (Aug 13, 2014)

Anyone tried to use cooling pads that you can get in a pet store for rabbits who housed outdoors? Are they efficient? 
I can't understand if they are for cooling or for relief at some health conditions?


----------



## Bville (Aug 13, 2014)

I've never heard of those but would like to see one. Can you post a picture or a link? I use ceramic tiles and frozen water bottles to keep my outdoor rabbits cool in the summer.


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 13, 2014)

Can you link to one?
The only cooling pads ive seen are for dogs and would be extremely dangerous for rabbits due too the possibility of them digging or chewing on it.
However marble slabs which are in the rabbit.section at pet stores would be great.


----------



## missyscove (Aug 13, 2014)

I have some marble tiles for my rabbits that I bought at the hardware store. If it gets really hot I'll put them in the freezer but I have them around just in general because they're cooler than the surrounding floor.


----------



## Thumperina (Aug 15, 2014)

Watermelons said:


> Can you link to one?
> The only cooling pads ive seen are for dogs and would be extremely dangerous for rabbits due too the possibility of them digging or chewing on it.
> However marble slabs which are in the rabbit.section at pet stores would be great.


yes, I meant the one for dogs like this one. didn't know they were dangerous. 
http://www.chewy.com/dog/kh-pet-pro...ne&utm_term=&gclid=CNeBv4LGlcACFeRj7AodlgcAPg


----------



## Thumperina (Aug 15, 2014)

would you please throw me a link for the marble slabs that are available in US stores?


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 15, 2014)

Well any Home Depot, Lowes, Flooring store, etc... Will carry Marble Tile, or even ceramic tile (or other polished natural stone tiles). As Christina said, just toss it in the fridge or freezer to keep it even colder. But as my feet can contest, tile flooring stays cooler then ambient temperature, I hate myself every time I walk across mine with no socks on especially in the winter, BRR!

If you want one from a pet store (Same thing, just smaller with a higher price tag) Heres one from PetSmart. http://www.petsmart.com/small-pet/toys-habitat-accessories/super-pet-chin-chiller-zid36-5088613/cat-36-catid-600014?_t=pfm%3Dcategory

That cooling dog bed you linked is basically a water bed, bunny chews through that and you will have a LOT Of water on your hands, plus water heats up as well, they don't stay that cold. Plus too quote what their site says "This bed is not recommended for destructive pets."
Another style is Polymer crystals, which when they absorb water turn into a gel type thing. Same thing you'd see at Michaels for Flowers. Supposed to be less messy then filling a vase with water.


----------

